# المنتديات الاجتماعية > منتدى مناسبات الاعضاء >  كل عام وانت بالف خير عاشق الحصن

## بنت الشديفات

عيد ميلاد سعيد عاشق الحصن 
وعقبال10000000000000000 سنه 

في أحلى يوم بالشهر

حبيت أسبق البشر

وأهني اللي اصدق البشر

وأبارك لها بيوم ميلاد العمر

وأطلب من ربي يحفظها طول الدهر

وأقولها كل عام وانتي بخير وعقبال بليون عمر




الليله يا (زيد ) كلنا جيناك
اجمل التهاني في ميلادك نهديك
ونقول ياعل السعد يلفاك
وياعل الفرح يلوح في لياليك
اليوم كلنا جيناك
والكل جاك وبارك بمولدك وهناك
واحلى عبارات الفرح نهديك
يا اسوره والله الطيب مبداك
ويرتاح لك كل من يخاويك

لــكـ تهانــي صاغهــا صــدق الشعــور
ياعســى عيــدكـ مــدى الأيــام عايــد "





عيد ميلاد سعيد عاشق الحصن بدي الحلوووووووان  :SnipeR (19):  :Icon31:

----------


## عاشقة ريان

كل عام وانت بالف خيرررررر

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

كل عام  وانت بألف خير 
وعقبال المليون سنه يا عاشق وربي يسعدك ويهنيك ويعطيك كل شي تتمناه

----------


## بنت الشديفات

يسلموووووو على المرور وكل عام وانت بخير ابو السحاااااااااالي

----------


## عاشقة الصمت

عيد ميلاد سعيد عاشق الحصن
وعقبال10000000000000000 سنه

----------


## مشتت بشوالات

كل عام وانت بخير 

وعمر مديد بالطاعات بـ اذن الله

----------


## ابو عوده

100 ورده لاحلى شب في المنتدي وكل عام وانت بخير وعقبال 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000سنه

----------


## The Gentle Man

كل عام وانت بخير يا زيد


من وراي بتعمل حفلات 


طيب ما في عزومه ؟؟؟ 

يلا تحركو يا جماعه العزومه

----------


## شديفي وافتخر

كل عام وانت بالف خير

----------


## نغم

كل عام والحلوين بخير يا ربي

----------


## ملكة الاحساس

عيد ميلاد سعيد عاشق الحصن
وعقبال10000000000000000 سنه

----------


## بياض الثلج

كل سنة وانت سالم زيد :SnipeR (93):

----------


## تاج النساء

كل عام وانت بخير يا خي

----------


## اسلام الدولات

كل عام وانت بألف خير عاشق الحصن وعقبال 100 عام

----------


## شذى الياسمين

كل عام وانت بخير زيد 
والعمر كله يا رب
وانا بدي اكبر قطعه من الكيكه ..(وحده بوحده) !!!

----------


## شمعة امل

كل عام وانت بـألف خير





عقبال 1000000 سنه كلها افراح

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> عيد ميلاد سعيد عاشق الحصن 
> 
> وعقبال10000000000000000 سنه 
> 
> في أحلى يوم بالشهر
> 
> حبيت أسبق البشر
> 
> وأهني اللي اصدق البشر
> ...


 

شكرا الك يا بنت الشديفات

والك و الله احلى الحلوان

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> كل عام وانت بالف خيرررررر


 
زانت بألف خير عاشقة ريان شكرا الك



> كل عام وانت بألف خير 
> وعقبال المليون سنه يا عاشق وربي يسعدك ويهنيك ويعطيك كل شي تتمناه


 
شكرا الك صديقه



> عيد ميلاد سعيد عاشق الحصن
> وعقبال10000000000000000 سنه


الف شكر الك عاشقة الصمت

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> كل عام وانت بخير 
> 
> وعمر مديد بالطاعات بـ اذن الله


وانت بألف خير اخي مشتت بشوالات




> 100 ورده لاحلى شب في المنتدي وكل عام وانت بخير وعقبال 10000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000  00000000000000000000000سنه


كل الشكر لأحلى شخصيه في المنتدى




> كل عام وانت بخير يا زيد
> 
> 
> من وراي بتعمل حفلات 
> 
> 
> طيب ما في عزومه ؟؟؟ 
> 
> يلا تحركو يا جماعه العزومه


 
ان شاء الله عن قريب يا كبير رح تكون العزومه

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> كل عام وانت بالف خير


وانت بألف خير اخي العزيز




> كل عام والحلوين بخير يا ربي


 
تسلمي يا رب يا أحلى نغم

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> عيد ميلاد سعيد عاشق الحصن
> وعقبال10000000000000000 سنه


شكرا اخت جوري محمد




> كل سنة وانت سالم زيد


نورتي يا هناء حصتك بالجاتو محفوظه لا تخافي




> كل عام وانت بخير يا خي


 
يسلمو اختي انوس نورتي الموضوع

بس حسابك بالكاتو محسوب انت كمان لا تخافي

----------


## عاشق الحصن

> كل عام وانت بألف خير عاشق الحصن وعقبال 100 عام


 
وانت بألف خير يا رب




> كل عام وانت بخير زيد 
> والعمر كله يا رب
> وانا بدي اكبر قطعه من الكيكه ..(وحده بوحده) !!!


وانت بألف خير يا رب

اكيد اكبر قطعه الك لا تخافي






> كل عام وانت بـألف خير
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> عقبال 1000000 سنه كلها افراح


 
ان شاء الله بوجودك و الله يا شمعة امل

----------


## بياض الثلج

ما بدي جاتووو لاني عارفة انه ما الي حصة :Bl (2):

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center] 
كل عام وانت بألف ألف خير يا صديقي العزيز .. عقبال الـ 100 عام بالصحة و العافية



[/align]

----------


## دليلة

كل عام وانت بخير

----------


## بنوته اردنيه

*كل عام وانته بخير

وعقبال 100000 سنه*

----------


## بقايا الحب

هههههههههههه

كل عام وانت بخير 

عقبال ما شوف احفادك فوق راسك ينطو

----------

